# Spitting



## Jread002 (Feb 24, 2019)

A little more than 2 weeks ago I noticed a few fish in my main tank with clear poop. So treated my whole tank with general cure per instructions and some Epson salt. During the 2 weeks my 3" eye biter stopped eating and would hide all the time and not swim much. It's been 3 days since I stopped treatment and added charbon to the filters. Eye biter is acting much better, he's swimming around a lot but he is still spitting out All his food. He acts hungry, during feeding he tries to eat alot but spits everything! Stomach isn't sunken in but it is flat. All other fish are acting and eating great. My question is can his spitting of food be the last thing that comes back? I have a qt tank but it currently has 3 clown loaches in it. If I have to 100% put eye bitter in qt I will return the loaches that I just bought the other day. I bought nls hex shield also but that won't help him due to him not eating.

Would love some suggestions. Should I watch him for a few more days and see if he starts eating? Should I return loaches asap and put him in qt. ATM I'm just watching loaches in qt. I know they can be sensitive to meds so it probably wouldn't be a good Idea to put eye biter in with them and add meds if they are in there. Or would it?

I've tried several different foods, added garlic guard to some eye biter still spits.

Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What do his feces look like? Why did you use general cure, does it contain metronidazole?


----------



## Jread002 (Feb 24, 2019)

When he was eating he had clear feces. Several other fish had off and on clear feces also. That's why I treated the whole tank. I haven't seen any feces come from eye biter in probably 10 days . I work 10 hour days but I have my fiancee who is home during the day watch and she hasn't seen any from him either. That's why I used general cure. It has Metronidazole and Praziquantel in it. I read several places those two meds together give the widest range of treatment for internal parasites. All other fish have had normal feces the last few days from what I've seen.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I'd isolate him and treat with straight metronidazole especially if there are no feces at all. Is he bloating or are his eyes bulging?


----------



## Jread002 (Feb 24, 2019)

No bloating or eye bulging. OK. I'll return loaches and put him in qt first thing tomorrow morning.


----------



## Jread002 (Feb 24, 2019)

Just noticed a thin white stringy feces this morning from him. Should I treat with metro right away even though I stopped treating with metro just 5 days ago? Seachem metro a good brand to use?


----------



## Jread002 (Feb 24, 2019)

Didn't mean just metro, general cure has metro and prazi in it.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

PM sent.


----------



## Jread002 (Feb 24, 2019)

I've been treating with metro and he started eating and not spitting his food and he had normal feces. Then 2 days ago he started swimming at an angle head down. His gills seem puffy/ wide and his bottom jaw looks full almost like he is holding. Still not sure if it's a male yet but he's eating so he couldn't be holding. The weirdest thing is I've seen big bubbles ComE out of his mouth a few times and he seems to swim better for a little while afterwards. Could he have a swim bladder issue? Not sure what to do next. I have a air stone in the 10 gal could it be putting to many bubbles in the tank? Should I try turning it off


----------



## Jread002 (Feb 24, 2019)

He's like this 99% of the time


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I don't know what to suggest...it's not the air stone though.


----------

